# Port 3389 won't open



## darrenfm (Jan 20, 2007)

I can not establish "remote desktop" connection with my desktop computer because the port 3389 on it does not want to open.
The 3389 port remains closed after numerus different things I tried.
When I do "netstat -a" on the computer the port 3389 is not showing up.

Have no issues networking to/from this computer on my home LAN.

I do have a router, software firewall and antivirus software.
However, in order to see if any of them is cause of this, I have shut them down all three and connected the computer directly to the cable modem but the "netstat -a" still not showing the 3389 port.

Needless to say, I did enable in the Windows "Allow users to connect remotely to this computer". 
User name to connect is good.

I went to registry and checked if another port is used for remote desktop; not the case.

The terminal services is started and is in manual mode.

The related services have following status:

Remote Access Auto Connection Manager Not running Manual
Remote Access Connection Manager Started Manual
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager Not Started Manual
Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) Not Started Manual
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Started Automatic
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator Not Started Manual
Remote Registry Started Automatic

How can I get it open?
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Boot in *Safe Mode with Networking*, see if that changes the symptoms.


----------



## darrenfm (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi, I've just safe booted and checked.
The 3389 port is still not listening.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Make sure that the firewall is indeed turned off. I've had issues with McAfee and Norton both blocking incoming requests even when they've been "turned off".


----------

